# Losing my hair due to stress - will it grow back?*



## StitchesGr8Fan

I'm shedding more hair than usual and I think it's due to stress. If you've had this happen, did your hair go back to normal when your stress lessened?


----------



## luvmarypoppins

I had alot of that but mine was thyroid related.


----------



## mommasita

Hi, sorry to hear this, but yes I can definitely relate.

I did see my Dr for some bloodwork though...

I lost hair like crazy on 2 separate occasions. Some in patches, and some just falling out on my pillow, all over the bathrooms.

Happy to say it has all grown back. I was told it more than likely would, and it did.


----------



## quasar4legs

I agree with Mommasita, I would get the doctor to do some boodwork.

I lose a lot of hair whenever I'm anemic but once I improve my iron levels it starts to grow back.

Sorry you are feeling so stressed, take some time out if you can to look after you


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Yes.   And it might even grow back curlier than it was!   But, as all have said, do check with your dr. for any underlying conditions, BUT DON'T (ie, try not to) stress about that or why it might be happening.
Go to your happy place!


----------



## Kathi Mora

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I'm shedding more hair than usual and I think it's due to stress. If you've had this happen, did your hair go back to normal when your stress lessened?



Don't worry and go see a doctor. The doctor can diagnoze the reason. I am sure that there will be some solution. however if hair loss is hereditary then little can be done. However if its due to lack of vitamins or stress then I'm sure you'' be fine.

Hope this helps


----------



## cinderellamom123

I understand.  This has happened several times to me for various reasons. 
Fertility Drugs
Pregnancy
Thyroid Issue
Stress
Iron Levels?
New Medication

It last for 2-3 month, can sometimes get itchy.  Has always come back.  I did start rogaine last year as a preventative treatment.  

It is stressful when it is happening but just know that if it is stress related it will grow back.


----------



## ChrisRuns

I have it happen at least once a year, and it always grows back. I do go to the doctor to get a blood test done when I notice it, because it usually means for me that I am anemic or deficient in a vitamin or nutrient.

Nioxin is a good treatment for hair loss/thinning hair, my DBF's mom is a stylist and she suggested it the last time my hair started to come out. It made a big difference.


----------



## lyeag

I lost quite a bit of hair to stress.  It came back and was the same thickness as it used to be.  Sadly, I am going through it all over again.


----------



## rmom50




----------



## mickeymom629

Any updates here?  

I'm going through the same thing and doctors said it is because of stress.  Even though I take meds for thyroid, doctors have ruled any other issue out.  I was very stressed this past year (oldest son's wedding issues - all turned out beautiful!), particularly in the spring to mid July (wedding in August).  I noticed I had sunburn feeling on scalp and itchy feeling. I still do, but not as much.  Hair has been falling out (more than usual) and very thin in front/top.   

I usually color (non-permanent) every other week but I've noticed my hair must be growing slower (or not at all ) because I don't see my grey roots as quickly.  I'm afraid every time I do color.

I'm so afraid that the other hairs will all fall out before new ones come in.  I can't even see new ones coming.   I'm 55.   Trying not to stress about this, really.  Doctor said to give it a year...  I have a feeling I will not be stress-free for a year!  (Things I know about - daughter getting married in CO next month; son getting married in PA in May; Avengers marathon in November and I haven't trained enough yet...  all good and exciting, but certainly not stress-free!! These include plane rides... )

I'm usually happy, I walk daily, I try to eat healthy, but I do tend to worry even when it's something I can't control.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

The massive hair loss did stop. I had my beautician check for any bald patches and she didn't find any, so I decided to stop worrying about it until she found a bald spot. I now have a bunch of short hairs growing in all over the place to replace what came out. 

Of course, now that it is fall I'm going through another shedding season. But none of it is the new hair, it's all the old really long hair so I'm not too worried.


----------



## nkereina

About two years ago I was experiencing abnormal hair loss - bigger than usual "hair pile" when I was done showering, tons of hair on the bathroom floor aftr I blow dried, etc. My hairdresser said it was thinning on the sides and she could see a lot of regrowth in between my hair which signified prior hair loss.

At the time, I was going throug a lot of stress - recently engaged, building a house, and in grad school while working full time. I attributed it to this for a while but later learned it was most likely due to my birth control. I had been on the Nuva Ring for about 9 months, during which time my hair loss was most prevalent. My doctor confirmed that the hormones can cause this, and all birth controls affect people differently. I stopped the Nuva Ring and went back on the pill and have been fine since. If you take birth control, or any kind of hormone supplement, definitely consider this.

Good luck!


----------



## Shanti

I saw this old thread right after replying to someone else's hair issue, so I'll quote myself, just in case someone else searches this thread looking for help.

"Some possible treatments depending on the cause:

1. Thyroid medication
2. Natural hormone supplementation could possibly help the menopause issues, particularly bioidentical progesterone (not progestins, which are something totally different)
3. Finasteride (5mg daily) to fight male hormones attacking the hair follicles
4. Iron supplementation if your ferritin levels are below 80 (the optimal level for hair growth)
4. If doctors & testing come up with no answer, ask a dermatologist for a scalp biopsy. You could have lichenplanopilaris, in which the body's immune system reacts against the scalp's hair follicles as if they were foreign, scarring them & causing permanent hair loss. Best treatment for that is the immunosuppressant CellCept."


----------

